# HD beats the pants off line doublers



## Mr Bob (Sep 30, 2008)

It has come to my attention that many triple gun CRT front projectors are still up and running on line doublers, triplers and quadruplers. These owners are pleased with their displays, which have been the best for decades. But many are now wondering about HD and whether they should buy new to get it.

*DON'T!*

There is no need for that! It would be a *downgrade!*

You gotta remember, HD was not around when these front projectors were designed and built, but that the projectors themselves were designed for the highest of scanrates, then and in the future, many of them much higher than today's HD. As such, they can do 1080i and 1080p standing on their heads!

The best they had to use back then was Faroudja and Runco and 480i, and line doubling, tripling and quadrupling was the only game in town. C Band satellite - the big dish - the best possible picture. Your projector was CAPABLE of HD, but there was no HD yet, to display. It was still just a gleam in the eyes of its inventors.

Those who were lucky enough to have a C band in their back yard had the best possible picture, and those who had to play their content from other sources had fantastic scalers to make up the difference as much as possible.

Now everything has changed, and HD knocks the socks off any scaler built back then. 

The important thing is, *you don't have to replace your display to get HD!* And HD looks better on triple gun CRT than even the best Faroudja, Runco Controller or Crystal Image upconverter did back then.

It also looks better than most of the fixed pixels you can buy out there today. And still has the best blacks in the game, for depth and shadow detail.

I am currently working on a DWIN CRT projector, and the owner and the integrator and I just sat down the other day to discuss it. These things all came out, and it's the second time in 2 months where this discussion had to happen. The other was a Marquee LC 9500 installation and calibration in San Luis Obispo, for a doctor.

*KEEP YOUR CRT DISPLAY!* Get it calibrated by a professional and put HD thru it and have images you only dreamed of, with how your display was originally set up.

If you want proof, check out the Screenshot War!!!!!!!! thread on another site -

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=900831



Mr Bob


----------



## Spuddy (Jan 2, 2010)

To be honest, I'm not too up-to date on my projector jargon, but I bought a used projector capable of SVGA image quality a few months ago (a PLUS U2-1130) It's easy to see a difference between the various connections used as well as differing DVD qualities, so I can tell it's capable of good things, but my problem is how to connect it up for that potential quality?

Forgive me if you are referring to projector systems of a higher initial quality than mine, but my big problem right now is this: How do you play blu-ray quality resolution and refresh rates on a projector that utilizes a VGA (RGB) connection as its best hookup? I have to use S-Video right now because i can't do HDMI or VGA from the player, and really wish there was a way to at the very least get blu ray, or even DVDs, running on VGA 

Again, sorry if I completely missed the point of your post :hide:


----------



## Mr Bob (Sep 30, 2008)

No need to apologize! I'm here to help. And you are spot on-topic, IMHO.

All you should need is an HD Fury II or III. It takes in HDMI and puts out component or RGBHV, in quality that is absolutely impeccable. It's what many ceiling pj owners use, and the quality is maintained all the way along the signal chain.

How to make the Fury work as RGBS I don't know, but there is no simple RGB without any sync, that I know of. Closest is Sync on Green. So I don't think your pj is actually RGB only.

I am sure you can get your bluray sig to your pj by using the Fury. For other things it's not that simple - you gotta have HDMI to use the Fury. If you have something else that needs to go in without being HDMI, like component cable, you gotta buy a transcoder that will accomplish that.

If so I recommend www.curtpalme.com.

b


----------



## Spuddy (Jan 2, 2010)

Perfect! I can't believe I've never even heard of the Fury system; from the looks of it, that should be exactly what I need for the projector. 

-edit, erased question.. -

Thanks a ton!


----------



## Mr Bob (Sep 30, 2008)

First, please ID what *kind *of pj you have. I have never heard of it. How old is it, not in hours, but in years. Is it CRT triple gun? If so RGBHV is what should be automatically the most primary input on it. And the HD Fury II should work gangbusters with any source that has HDMI output.

If you have not checked out my website you really should. www.imageperfection.com. At the bottom of the cover page is a link to the Fury and a few other things.

b


----------



## Spuddy (Jan 2, 2010)

From what I can see it should work absolutely beautifully- It's a Plus U2-1130 with a VGA, RCA, Mini-USB, and S-Vid input to choose from, VGA obviously being the best available connection. The projection is DLP style, and it will do SXGA easily with the right signal (which is a 1080i picture resolution). When I hook my laptop to the projector via VGA, the image is far better than anything coming through the S-Video connection from the DVD player, but I can't use the laptop for movies due to not having any decent sound output unfortunately.

That's why the FuryIII is PERFECT. Not only will I get 1080i from my DVD player now, but it will also cancel my need to get a Blu Ray player because my laptop does Blu Ray, and I will be able to use its HDMI output to finally do so. Basically, your suggestion of the FuryII just saved me months of frustration and money- This thing is seriously a miracle for my situation as far as I am concerned :bigsmile:


----------



## Mr Bob (Sep 30, 2008)

Glad to help -

:T

b


----------



## Spuddy (Jan 2, 2010)

I HAVE 1080P!!!

Wow wow wow you weren't kidding about the Fury3! I also got the GammaX to go with it, and I can honestly say this is one of the best picture qualities I've ever seen this size, especially as compared to any local theaters.

People, if you have an old projector, or have access to one for a few hundred bucks, DO IT, and get the HDFury3 with the GammaX, it is FLAWLESS. I got a Plus U2-1130 on eBay for $280 in January, thinking I just had an old starter that I would upgrade when I could. One $300 HDMI-RGB converter and one $70 Gamma ray enhancer later, and it turns out my projector is actually capable of a full-blown 1080P image, to my obvious astonishment  I initially limited the image to 1080i with the Fury, thinking that it was the projector's limit, but it kept getting fuzzy so I turned off the limiter and sent a straight 1080P signal, which was absolutely perfect! Seriously everyone on a budget, get a pre-2005 SXGA capable projector, and get an HDFury3 HDMI converter, and you'll have yourself an amazing image for as good as half a grand if you get a deal. You the man Mr Bob, I'm spreading the word!


----------



## Mr Bob (Sep 30, 2008)

Awesome!

And the HD Fury II works just as well for a lower price, it just doesn't have all the inputs and switching capacities of the III.

I'm now tempted to get my Barco Data 800 out of mothballs myself and put it up in my sun room. For nighttime only use, of course...

Just need a spare 100 hours...

:sn:

b


----------



## Spuddy (Jan 2, 2010)

That's some serious dinosaur projector you have lurking in the basement! Have a heart man- she's in her golden years, let her retire in a blaze of HDMI-fueled glory  (after 100 hours of recapping and fine-tuning, of course lol)

I considered going with the Fury2, but decided on the 3 due to the huge list of improvements aimed at RGB alone. The Fury2 is apparently hit or miss in some areas with RGB inputs (screen centering, coloring problems, etc.. was dependent on the projector model you had) while the Fury3 has a whole list of accessories run via dipswitches which allow you to make it work perfectly with all RGB models after a little customizing; Better to spend a few more bucks and be ready than have a potential issue pop up at movie time  I also want to really emphasize the difference that the Gamma booster makes- It's like jumping to yet another level of HD with all of the normally shadowy, dark areas suddenly becoming perfectly visible and detailed.. These product designers really know their stuff


Oh yeah, and the shipping speed is crazy! I ordered my Fury3 at 8PM on 4/20, I got a tracking number from the factory in Taipei, Taiwan on 4/21, and FedEx was at my door at 9:40AM on 4/22. Much better than I ever expected possible from literally the other side of the planet- less than 38 hours after wiring the payment! Reminds me of Tom Hanks timing stuff for FedEx in the movie "Castaway" haha, apparently they really do keep stopwatches going


----------

